# Another piece of the puzzle



## benvowles (Aug 25, 2013)

I recently lined at upgrading my Delonghi EC152CD. After asking for advice on the next step questions were raised about grinders. I had no intention of buying a grinder, but after more YouTube surfing I realised my quality of espresso is due to the pressurised basket and not my tamping - indeed less of a tamp increases the quality of the crema.

More so now, I want to be more responsible for my coffee; is there a stand out, moderately priced entry-level grinder I could get for my next non-pressurised machine?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Ben what do you consider "moderate"


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi Ben, and welcome , the quality of your espresso will be directly related to the freshness and quality of the beans you are using too, hence the need for a grinder to deliver fresh coffee, ground from beans . Pre ground will not give you the best taste, as coffee quickly goes stale In pre ground format ,even if vacuum packed . Once you have a grinder ,you can look at using a non pressurised basket and working on your dose and tamp techniques .

To achieve this you will need a burr grinder , and as coffee chap asks before we can go any further we need to have an idea of what budget you have in mind.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi Ben, the answer to your question is the Iberital MC2, its considered the best entry level grinder to get a satisfactory espresso grind. It all depends on your budget and your expectations though.

Ian


----------



## benvowles (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi, thanks. I would look to spend around £50. Would this be Ok?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I think about 80£ is more reasonable for a well used MC2....

To be honest, you are looking at at lest £100 for an espresso grinder though.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Sorry to say unless you get an amazon bargain £50 isn't going to get you very far . A hand grinder wold be your best bet at that price. As indicated a second hand mc2 goes for around £80 . They hold there value well tho if sold on. There are blade grinders and some cheap burr grinders around advertised for £50 . Theses will not work for espresso , so avoid the temptation , take advice , don't buy one .

You would be better of saving up ,and getting something better in the long run . Probably not what you want to hear ,apologies .


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

£80-£85 is the going rate for a used MC2. Bearing in mind they go new for approx £150 it's not a bad option for an entry level grinder even if they're on the noisy side.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> £80-£85 is the going rate for a used MC2. Bearing in mind they go new for approx £150 it's not a bad option for an entry level grinder even if they're on the noisy side.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


So much?

I remember when they were £100 new.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> So much?
> 
> I remember when they were £100 new.


The doser version is £153 inc VAT + delivery on happy donkey which I think is probably one of the cheaper places to buy new. Nut nuts

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> The doser version is £153 inc VAT + delivery on happy donkey which I think is probably one of the cheaper places to buy new. Nut nuts
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


That's getting near £200 which starts to get you half decent 2nd hand stuff ,


----------



## benvowles (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. It is what I want to here Mrboots2u if its the truth! Guess I'll wait and chat to the boss (wife)


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

I just posted a link to a used MC2 in the deals section. Take a peek, perhaps!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks a good price too, haven't seen the condition.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------

